# engines out of storage



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

My wife bought several n scale engines from a friend that had them in storage several years. It would appear from the price tags that many of them were purchased in the around 1970-80's. are there any precautions I should take before they run? Winter is coming and I'm looking forward to running the iron horses. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just be mindful that they're going to be a bit stiff in the joints. A good clean and lube should be all that they'd need though.:thumbsup:


----------

